# Legit email from Checkr or scam?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd rather not click on the link. I haven't uploaded any documents to Uber recently, identity related or otherwise. A few days ago I did have to take a selfie to verify identity, but the Uber app let me go online without a problem. This morning I took a photo of my driver's license to activate my PayPal account, but that was unrelated to Uber (although maybe Checkr got confused), and again PayPal let my account pass the test no problem.

Anyone else get an email like this? I'm kind of thinking Uber should contact me if Uber needs more identity verification.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Did you check the email details to see if it actually came from Checkr


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'd rather not click on the link. I haven't uploaded any documents to Uber recently, identity related or otherwise. A few days ago I did have to take a selfie to verify identity, but the Uber app let me go online without a problem. This morning I took a photo of my driver's license to activate my PayPal account, but that was unrelated to Uber (although maybe Checkr got confused), and again PayPal let my account pass the test no problem.
> 
> Anyone else get an email like this? I'm kind of thinking Uber should contact me if Uber needs more identity verification.
> 
> View attachment 244235


I've gotten it before...but to be safe..use this tool ..https://email-checker.net/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The email address was [email protected].

The link in the email is as shown above. But when I go to the checkr website manually, I get this url:

https://applicant.checkr.com

...and it asks for all sorts of personal info I'd rather not enter.

If Uber is performing a routine background check on me, wouldn't the image be a government document etc that I have nothing to do with anyway?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The email address was [email protected].
> 
> The link in the email is as shown above. But when I go to the checkr website manually, I get this url:
> 
> ...


That's the legit website ..and yes you need to fill out the info ..It may indeed be FOR Paypal. Did you open a Business account at Paypal? Or UBER is simply doing a yearly /bi yearly back ground check and it's your turn


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dauction said:


> That's the legit website ..and yes you need to fill out the info ..It may indeed be FOR Paypal. Did you open a Business account at Paypal? Or UBER is simply doing a yearly /bi yearly back ground check and it's your turn


Well I went to the legit website, filled out the info, and uploaded a photo of my "state issued ID card" (driver's license). We'll see what happens. I haven't had any tickets since I started driving for Uber, but I've heard anecdotally that they go back further now.


----------

